# Where does George Grant stand on FV?



## Hamalas (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey y'all, I was just wondering where George Grant stands on the FV/NPP?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 22, 2010)

Rather than ask here why not just email him? Here is Parish Presbyterian's website: Parish Presbyterian Church - Franklin, TN Dr. Grant is a very accessible man, and a fine brother to boot.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 22, 2010)

Wise counsel brother! I'll do that.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2010)

I hear FV is like cooties.


----------

